# My piranhas are not eating



## Murdoc (Feb 2, 2003)

what can i feed my baby rbps? there about 1" long,i have tried to feed them every thing from flakes to small cunks of beef heart. What do i do ???


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

They will eat when they are hungry. I had a couple little dudes and they ate flakes. I would call the place you got them and ask what they have been eating, it was probably flakes but it may have been brine shrimp or a live food.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

1" reds? Sounds like you just got them ??? 
It usually takes a couple of days before newly introduced p's start to eat. It took mine 5 days before they ate for the first time.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

When I first got my p's it took them 3-5 days before they ate. It sounds normal just give them time.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

small worms, and guppies work well


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

mine used to eat bacon when they were small, and still do sometimes.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> 1" reds? Sounds like you just got them ???
> It usually takes a couple of days before newly introduced p's start to eat. It took mine 5 days before they ate for the first time.


you said it. Like just about any fish it has to get used to its surroundings first. Do not keep forcing food upon the fish becasue this will just be a waste of food. They will eat in due time. For better results chuck in a sinking pellet like a shrimp pellet before you shut the lights off and go to bed.
GOOD LUCK


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i the have started to eat know good thing istead of flake is cichlid pellts broken into smaller mouth size peices my p's loved them


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

overbite said:


> i the have started to eat know good thing istead of flake is cichlid pellts broken into smaller mouth size peices my p's loved them


 don't drink and type! from what i could tell you said they are starting to eat. what are they eating?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

try flakes, if that dosnt work then try very very small meat pices.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Frozen blood worms and moquito larvae are also a great food source for baby piranha's.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Mine are about 1 inch big, and I just got them. The store said they were eating frozen bloodworms and kept with a couple of guppies. Well I conditioned my tank with guppies and small fish, so I just dumped the rbp's in there. I didn't see them eat any guppies. I fed the guppies the next morning and the p's ate a whole bunch of flakes. So I feed the guppies flakes am and pm, feed the p's very small amount of bloodworms in the am. I also have a big comet in there that the p's like to nip at. I finally saw my p eat a guppy. I have noticed a huge drop in the number of guppies in the tank. This means that the p's eat the guppies when I'm not around or at night. So I am sure my p's are eating and I can already tell they are getting larger.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

sweet how many do you have ??? I like them when there babys
MAD


----------



## barbourshop (Feb 17, 2003)

My baby P started eating as soon as I put him in the tank. Its weird because he defies a lot of what I have read here. He eats the fins of the 2 feeders, bloodworms and C pellets. He never hides and is always at the front of the tank just chilling. He'll probably become more skittish but I hope he doesn't. When should I start feeding him beefheart? Damn Safeway didn't have any but I'll find some.
Dave


----------

